# Unable to contact classified ad(member )



## Steviedemon (May 16, 2018)

Hi, I’ve seen a classified ad I wa t to respond to but when I log in ( first time in a few years ) I see a message that I don’t have enough privileges to reply to post . On logging I there appears to be no button to message the member directly . Am I missing something obvious ? Thank you 🙏🏽


----------



## Emmodd (Sep 23, 2015)

I think you need to have made a certain amount of posts in the last 30 days or so (or such like).

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@Steviedemon i assume you tried posting as soon as you logged in ?? ...if thet's the case the system won't have recognised you (been away for quite a while)...you have to wait for 1 hour (system refresh's every hour)...log out and log back in; you should then be good to post on the classified ad (i assume the pavoni) in question and ask your question/offer/bid/other...please don't directly PM the seller; post on the thread only.


----------



## Steviedemon (May 16, 2018)

Rincewind said:


> @Steviedemon i assume you tried posting as soon as you logged in ?? ...if thet's the case the system won't have recognised you (been away for quite a while)...you have to wait for 1 hour (system refresh's every hour)...log out and log back in; you should then be good to post on the classified ad (i assume the pavoni) in question and ask your question/offer/bid/other...please don't directly PM the seller; post on the thread only.


Thank you !


----------

